# Scratched up rim



## barbapj (Sep 2, 2006)

Hey - Had my car for a year now - loving it up - my rims have been in good shape the whole time and then I go and have a couple beers try to park it up and graze up against the curb - not that bad, but just pisses me off - any advice on getting them repared/fixed or am I screwed? Side note - anyone know how many miles between AEM CAI filters - mine has been on about 6K miiles.

Thank you


----------



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

I would say go to wheelwizard.com but they are out of atlanta. I would check your local body shop or even rim shop. you'll be surprised @ how common these places are. I clean my filter every 15,000 dont know if thats good. but its what I do.


----------



## barbapj (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks for getting back - I will try to check it out


----------



## stretch_tim007 (Mar 25, 2005)

*Scratched rims...*

I think that its a perfect opertunity to sand down and paint your rims. i did mine in a darker grey metallic. Its not expensive, but is a lil time consuming. Just a thought.


----------

